

Blibu.com Launch Party in NYC - cstefanovici
http://www.blibu.com/page/party
Blibu.com is officially launching this Friday to help bands and venues organize events, find the best people to work with and generate exposure for events through a public API offered to blogs and online publications.<p>Launch Party at Bar4 in Brooklyn. Bands who register before Friday can win a brand new Squire electric guitar. So come, it's free for all....
======
tjbd3
haha I just saw you posted this on HN. You know I'm there

------
tjbd3
and ELC will be an amazing performance I'm sure

